# Tappan bite?



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hows the spring bite been far this year?


----------



## FishPrincess (May 6, 2021)

Terrible! Its hit and miss with mostly misses. I have tried bottom fishing with shiners which a few weeks ago landed a decent small mouth by the dam. Its been very frustrating, this time of year is supposed to be so much fun. Other people I talk to while fishing say the same. Last Sunday a guy 100 ft from me got a 17" saugeye on a shad lure and all I got were a few small crappie on the same kind of lure. I am gonna keep at it every day, something has got to give sooner or later. I have been to Tappan and Leesville only.


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Tappan is a tough lake overall in my opinion. I agree with fishprincess tho, its been terrible. That's why its called fishing and not catching, right? lol


----------



## FishPrincess (May 6, 2021)

ohiobassin_864 said:


> Tappan is a tough lake overall in my opinion. I agree with fishprincess tho, its been terrible. That's why its called fishing and not catching, right? lol


Hopefully this next week the weather improves in temperature a bit and looks like the evenings are going to stay in the 50's! Finger's crossed. I went to Leesville and Piedmont this weekend and it was the same, nothing. It was cold but there were plenty of boats out trolling away. Good luck to all in the next few weeks!


----------

